# No estoy seguro si sea una cosa muy saludable



## BryGuy

My Spanish teacher marked the following use of "sea" incorrect:

"No estoy seguro si *sea* una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."

Should this be subjunctive? Or should I have used "esté"? Please let me know how I could correct this sentence.
 
PS For clarification, I was trying to say...
 
"I'm not sure if it is a very healthy thing for the people of California."
 
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

I don't want to contradict your Spanish teacher, but it sounds correct to me... and I'm a Spanish teacher!    The only conflict I see is this:
_no estoy seguro que_ -- always takes the subjunctive
_si_ -- doesn't take the subjunctive

_ser_ is the correct verb in this sentence.

Corríjanme si estoy mal.


----------



## elroy

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I don't want to contradict your Spanish teacher, but it sounds correct to me... and I'm a Spanish teacher!  The only conflict I see is this:
> _no estoy seguro que_ -- always takes the subjunctive
> _si_ -- doesn't take the subjunctive
> 
> _ser_ is the correct verb in this sentence.
> 
> Corríjanme si estoy mal.


 
_Ser_ is indeed the correct verb, but _sea_ is the incorrect form because _si_ is *never* followed by the present subjunctive.

The sentence should read, "No estoy seguro (de) si *es* una cosa..."


----------



## mandarina_82

"No estoy seguro si sea una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."

This sentence is perfectly right, why did he say that to you? you should correct him instead he to you.

you can also say

""No estoy seguro de si sea una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."
""No estoy seguro que *sea* una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."
""No estoy seguro de que *sea* una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."
""No estoy seguro de que esto *sea* una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."


----------



## elroy

mandarina_82 said:
			
		

> "No estoy seguro si sea una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."
> 
> This sentence is perfectly right, why did he say that to you? you should correct him instead he to you.
> 
> you can also say
> 
> ""No estoy seguro de si sea una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."
> ""No estoy seguro que *sea* una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."
> ""No estoy seguro de que *sea* una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."
> ""No estoy seguro de que esto *sea* una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."


 
Wow!  I know you're a native speaker of Spanish, but are you absolutely positive that "si sea" is correct?  I've always thought that the present subjunctive is incorrect after _si_.


----------



## mandarina_82

I'm right. "sea" is right. What i've been thinking is that i use both, i don't know why and under what circustances, i don't get the difference if there is one. My conclusion is that both can be used.


----------



## Jcabalo

Yo pondría:

No estoy seguro *de que sea *una cosa muy saludable... (espero no estar metiendo la pata con el de que...)

o bien:

No estoy seguro *de si es *una cosa muy saludable...

Al menos así es como me suenan mejor.

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## sergio11

elroy said:
			
		

> Wow! I know you're a native speaker of Spanish, but are you absolutely positive that "si sea" is correct? I've always thought that the present subjunctive is incorrect after _si_.


 I would not agree with that. And yes, you were right in thinking that way.

""No estoy seguro de *si sea* una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California" sounds wrong. If you want to use "si", you have to say ""No estoy seguro de si *es* una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."

""*No estoy seguro que sea* una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California" also sounds wrong. "*Estar seguro*" always takes the preposition "*de*". It is "estar seguro *de* algo".

""*No estoy seguro de que sea una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California*." This one is right.

Saludos


----------



## kiro

elroy said:
			
		

> Wow! I know you're a native speaker of Spanish, but are you absolutely positive that "si sea" is correct? *I've always thought that the present subjunctive is incorrect after si*.


Not always.  Take a look at this I found, from the RAE:
"388h. Cuando la duda se refiere a lo futuro y el agente de los dos verbos es uno mismo, no es indiferente el uso del presente de subjuntivo o del futuro de indicativo; o sea que no es lo mismo decir *'no sé si salga'* y 'no sé si saldré'. En el primer caso damos a entender que el hecho de la salida depende de nosotros mismos, y que no estamos resueltos ni decididos a salir o no salir; en el segundo manifestamos que el acto de salir es independiente de nuestra voluntad."


----------



## mgarey

I also want to report that along with elroy, I learned that the present subjunctive does not follow 'si' but rather the present indicative.

I'm pretty sure that Bry Guy's teacher marked it as incorrect due to the application of the present subjunctive 'sea' after 'si'.  I would have written:

No estoy segura de que sea una cosa saludable...(subjuntivo)   OR
No estoy segura de si es una cosa saludable...(indicativo)

To Kiro's point, very interesting.  
JCabalo y Sergio 11, ¿cómo os suena 'no sé si salga' en vez de 'no sé si saldré'?  
Me parece bien pero no soy hablante nativa.  If indeed you can use the present subjunctive in place of the future indicative, as Kiro explains, that adds another dimension to our discussion. However, it would not affect Bry Guy's sentence, since it involves 2 subjects and does not refer to a future action.

Saludos de,
Michelle


----------



## sergio11

mgarey said:
			
		

> ...To Kiro's point, very interesting.
> JCabalo y Sergio 11, ¿cómo os suena 'no sé si salga' en vez de 'no sé si saldré'?...


I had never seen it, or rather, it never caught my attention before.  However, I searched for it in the grammar of the RAE (1981) and found that it may be used that way. 

So I learned something today.  Thank you, Kiro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

El uso de si sea está documentado en el corpus histórico de la RAE desde el año 1250:

"(...) finida la hora de las uiespras et *si sea* uisto a los alcaldes, será con honestat (...)". 

_AÑO: c 1250_
_AUTOR: Anónimo_
_TÍTULO: Vidal Mayor_
_PAÍS: ESPAÑA_
_TEMA: 10.Ordenamientos y códigos legales_
_PUBLICACIÓN: Gunnar Tilander, Hakan Ohlssons Boktryckeri (Lund), 1956_

REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [11/10/05]. 

"(...) assi commo ffata aqui ffezieron enla valia desta moneda nueua que agora mando laurar ffasta que ella por *si sea* consumida (...)".

_AÑO: 1286._
_AUTOR: Anónimo._
_TÍTULO: Cortes de Palencia._
_PAÍS: ESPAÑA._
_TEMA: 10.Ordenamientos y códigos legales._
_PUBLICACIÓN: Real Academia de la Historia (Madrid), 1861._

REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [11/10/05]. 

"Al verla representar de nuevo en el día, no sabemos *si sea* más de alabar la ilustrada providencia de un Gobierno reparador que la ofrece de nuevo a la pública expectación, que de admirar la crasa ignorancia que la envolvió por tantos años en la ruina de una causa momentáneamente caída". 

_AÑO: 1834._
_AUTOR: Larra, Mariano José de._
_TÍTULO: Representación de "La mojigata" comedia de don Leandro Fernández de Moratín. _
_PAÍS: ESPAÑA._
_TEMA: 14.Otros._
_PUBLICACIÓN: Alejandro Pérez Vidal, Crítica (Barcelona), 2000._

REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [11/10/05]. 

"No sé *si sea* un pseudónimo; pero pseudónimo o no ese tal Pío Baroja tiene mucho talento".

_AÑO: 1901_
_AUTOR: Unamuno, Miguel de._
_TÍTULO: 25: a Bernardo G. de Candamo [Epistolario inédito]._
_PAÍS: ESPAÑATEMA: 19.Cartas y relaciones._
_PUBLICACIÓN: Laureano Robles, Espasa-Calpe (Madrid), 1991._

REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [11/10/05]. 

Quiero agradecerles a kiro y a sergio11 sus referencias. Yo también he aprendido algo nuevo: Hasta ahora pensaba que _no se si sea_ no era más que una forma antigua o literaria de decir _no se si será._ Ahora ya sé que cuando la duda se refiere a lo futuro y el agente de los dos verbos es uno mismo, en uno u otro caso distinguimos si el hecho depende de nosotros mismos, o si es independiente de nuestra voluntad.

En cualquier caso debemos decirle a BryGuy que este uso no es ni mucho menos habitual, aunque, como hemos visto, sí es completamente correcto.


----------



## mgarey

De acuerdo con Pedro, les agradezco a todos por enseñarme algo que no sabía.
¡Este foro es fantástico!
Saludos a todos de Michigan,
Michelle


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mgarey said:
			
		

> To Kiro's point, very interesting.
> JCabalo y Sergio 11, ¿cómo os suena 'no sé si salga' en vez de 'no sé si saldré'?


It sounds affected to me. I would place it in a literary or an academic context: A novel or a long-bearded wise-oldman lecturing.


----------



## painkil

Me he encontrado por casualidad con este foro y le doy plenamente la razón a Pedro P Calvo. No estoy seguro DE QUE sea.. ésto o aquéllo. La forma "no estoy seguro de si sea" estará todo lo documentada que se quiera pero ha perdido su vigencia, no se usa. En el lenguaje actual, hablado o escrito, diríamos "no estoy seguro de si es/será saludable". En este caso el tiempo subjuntivo se ha proscrito definitivamente y, por suerte o desgracia, lo que no se ve no existe.


----------



## Garz

"No sé si salga" is not correct. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

Es una diferencia entre el español de España y de América Latina. En España no se usa "no sé si venga" pero en (partes de) América latina es (muy) común. Se puede comprobarlo utilizando la función de búsqueda del foro y buscar por "no sé si venga".


----------



## caniho

BryGuy said:


> My Spanish teacher marked the following use of "sea" incorrect:
> 
> "No estoy seguro si *sea* una cosa muy saludable para la gente de California."
> 
> Should this be subjunctive? Or should I have used "esté"? Please let me know how I could correct this sentence.
> 
> PS For clarification, I was trying to say...
> 
> "I'm not sure if it is a very healthy thing for the people of California."
> 
> THANK YOU!!!



Your teacher is right. You'd better say '_no estoy seguro de si es_'

Regards.


----------



## Garz

Peterdg said:


> Es una diferencia entre el español de España y de América Latina. En España no se usa "no sé si venga" pero en (partes de) América latina es (muy) común. Se puede comprobarlo utilizando la función de búsqueda del foro y buscar por "no sé si venga".



Sé que se utiliza a veces en Sudamérica. Pero, como decía antes, no es correcto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

Garz said:


> Sé que se utiliza a veces en Sudamérica. Pero, como decía antes, no es correcto.
> 
> Un saludo.


Y, ¿por qué sería incorrecto en América latina? La RAE no condena el uso del subjuntivo en este caso en América latina. (Nueva gramática de la lengua española, edición "manual", 25.3.4)



> En muchas zonas del español americano (especialmente en México, Centroamérica y las áreas caribeña y andina) es normal usar el subjuntivo en expresiones como_ No sé si te guste esta comida_.


----------



## iskndarbey

Usar el subjuntivo con 'no sé si' es perfectamente común y correcto en América Latina.


----------



## Garz

Tengo que revisar lo que dices, pero en caso de ser así la RAE manda, por supuesto.


----------



## chipotle

De la canción "Sabor a mí" (Alvaro Carrillo) 
"Yo no sé si tenga amor la eternidad..."


----------



## Garz

Ejemplos podríamos poner mil, yo también lo veo muchas veces. Sólo me preguntaba si la RAE lo aceptaba (tenía mis dudas). Pero según comentaban en la página anterior, parece ser que si.

En España no se utiliza.


----------



## sergio11

Garz said:


> Ejemplos podríamos poner mil, yo también lo veo muchas veces. Sólo me preguntaba si la RAE lo aceptaba (tenía mis dudas). Pero según comentaban en la página anterior, parece ser que si.
> 
> En España no se utiliza.


Hola,

Concuerdo con Garz. Yo tampoco lo he oído jamás en Argentina y si alguien me lo dice a mí, me va a sonar muy raro y quizá tenga dificultad en entender qué significa. Pero evidentemente alguien lo debe estar usando, porque aparece en los libros mencionados arriba. 

Saludos


----------



## mhp

Here is some data from Real Academia Española - Corpus de Referencia del Español Actual (CREA)
This data is relevant to modern usage, mostly after 1980. The database contains both oral and published materials from reputable sources.

Number of cases for "[no] sé si sea/será/es":

................sea...será....es
España...........0.....68.....259
Argentina........0......7.....33
Chile............3......2.....8
Venezuela........3.....34.....38
México...........6......5.....11

It seems that subjunctive is not used in Spain and Argentina, but it is relatively common in Chile and Mexico. However, it should be pointed out that the total number of cases in Chile (13 cases) and Mexico (22 cases) are not very large, despite a significant ratio for subjunctive.


----------



## iskndarbey

Yo lo oigo cada día en Peru.


----------



## flljob

Y los autores del Siglo de Oro (Lope, san Juan de la Cruz, fray Luis de Granada, fray Luis de León, etc.) usan el subjuntivo.

No sé si te guste se entiende como un futuro.
No sé si te gusta se entiende como un presente.


----------



## caniho

The original sentence is in present: _I'm not sure if it *is* a very healthy thing for the people of California._


----------



## fenixpollo

mhp said:


> It seems that subjunctive is not used in Spain and Argentina, but it is relatively common in Chile and Mexico. However, it should be pointed out that the total number of cases in Chile (13 cases) and Mexico (22 cases) are not very large, despite a significant ratio for subjunctive.


 My Spanish teachers in the U.S., who were all from Latin American countries, taught me that the subjunctive is not used with "si". In addition, when I lived in Mexico, not only did I not hear the subjunctive used with "si" in this way, but on those occasions when I used it, people would correct me. So my opinion is that it's not considered correct by the majority of people there.





caniho said:


> The original sentence is in present: _I'm not sure if it *is* a very healthy thing for the people of California._


 It doesn't really matter, caniho, that the original sentence is written in the present indicative tense: the present subjunctive is almost nonexistent in modern English.


----------



## willikvrvf

Hola!

A mí me parece correcta la forma "no estoy seguro si *es* una cosa muy saludable", sino también se puede decir, según mis patrones idiomáticos, "no estoy seguro (de) que *sea* una cosa muy saludable".

"No estoy seguro si *sea*" no me suena mal, pero es menos usual, quizá dependa del énfasis. Aunque mientras más lo digo, mejor me suena... No estoy seguro si tenga razón... No estoy seguro si pueda ir... Sí, me parece que después de si puede usarse el subjuntivo..

A todo esto, decir que tal expresión se usa en Latinoamérica pero es incorrecta me parece una forma de colonialismo lingüístico! España tampoco es un ejemplo de unificación idiomática, a pesar de los intentos de asimilación de los diferentes dialectos o variantes del idioma. En Chile se dice fierro al hierro (metal), será un arcaismo, pero desde el punto de vista lingüístico no es incorrecto, es la lengua que para bien o para mal, hemos heredado!


----------



## caniho

fenixpollo said:


> It doesn't really matter, caniho, that the original sentence is written in the present indicative tense: the present subjunctive is almost nonexistent in modern English.



That's all right, but I rather meant that it's not in the future: _'I don't know if it'll be a very healthy thing for the people of California_'

On the other hand, I wonder how the people who prefer the subjunctive in the case we are talking about would use it in the past:

_No estoy seguro de si fue algo muy saludable para la gente de California._
_No estoy seguro de si fuera/haya sido algo muy saludable para la gente de California._ ????


----------



## painkil

Nadie está insinuando que por el hecho de usarse una expresión en España sea más correcta que otra empleada en América. Tampoco que no se use el subjuntivo después de si, hay muchos ejemplos que demuestran su profusión: "Si no lo hubiera agarrado se habría precipitado al vacío", "Si estuvieras donde debes no tendría que llamarte la atención". Lo que afirmo es que esa frase concreta, 'No estoy seguro si sea una cosa muy saludable', es atípica e incluso incorrecta. Además por lo que veo, leyendo esas estadísticas en inglés, tampoco se utiliza en gran parte de hispanoamérica.En cambio, 'no estoy seguro de que sea una cosa..' es corriente y correcta al mismo tiempo, las dos ces.


----------



## Peterdg

> Tampoco que no se use el subjuntivo después de si, hay muchos ejemplos que demuestran su profusión: "Si no lo hubiera agarrado se habría precipitado al vacío", "Si estuvieras donde debes no tendría que llamarte la atención".


Estamos hablando de _si_ (y en este caso, un _si_ completivo o partitivo y no un_ si _condicional) seguido de un subjuntivo *presente*.


----------



## eniedespaniol

Hola,

"no estoy seguro *de que*" siempre se usa con subjuntivo. Por ejemplo: "No estoy seguro de que sea saludable para la gente de California"

pero!!, después de *si *nunca se usa el presente del subjuntivo.

Entonces, el problema en tu frases es que usaste "si" + presente subjuntivo. Tendrías que decir: "No estoy seguro si es saludable para la gente de California".  

Esta es la regla gramatical que se considera correcta. 

Espero que te haya sido útil,


----------



## painkil

Totalmente de acuerdo con la última aportación, después de que siempre subjuntivo y después de si nunca. Desconocía que se rigiera por reglas específicas pero es como siempre he oído en mi entorno familiar, "rp".


----------



## condenadita

"si sea" sounds to me as a word-by-word translation to Spanish: if - si, it is - sea.
Nowadays it is much more common to use "que" instead of "si" because we have the collocation "estar seguro de algo" to express certainty.
I hope it helps!


----------



## painkil

Perhaps you're right... en todo caso sería "No estoy seguro DE si es (¿sea?) una cosa muy saludable". El 'de' es básico, compulsory!


----------

